# [CLOSED, will reopen tomorrow] Turnips at 570! Only asking for furniture catalogue tips



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

*Note: Closed now. Will be reopening this tomorrow!*

Hi all!

Nook's Cranny is buying turnips for 570 and I'd like to extend it to Bell Tree members. All I'm asking for is you to bring 2/3 items that I don't have on my catalogue (found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1w0rGKYlHzAf7VT0IWloNJz6xZDQOPzZ5UZCRUVxzWSo/edit?usp=sharing) for me to catalogue. I'll be wearing a royal crown! If you want it back I can drop it again for you, if not I'll be just dropping it in the sell box . If you don't have anything, that is fine too! Feel free to come sell.

The path is roped off directly to Nook's Cranny. If the queue gets long please try to leave as efficiently as possible (don't leave silently please) so others can get a chance too! I'll be doing this for about 3 hours! Feel free to make as many trips as you want, but re-queue before making them.

Here's the link to the queue, it's private so you'll only be able to find it using the link :
<will update>

Thanks again!

*Edit:  *I'll be picking them up, writing down what they are (so I can update the list) and then dropping them right away.

Feel free to take it back at any time, but I recommend before you go to sell in case somebody takes your stuff!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd love to stop by!!!!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

frogjail said:


> i'd love to stop by!!!!



Sounds good! Here's the link to the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/55c84ea6


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 21, 2020)

If it's ok I'd love to come over!


----------



## frogjail (Apr 21, 2020)

alget said:


> Sounds good! Here's the link to the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/55c84ea6



it says it's locked!!


----------



## Phoebees (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to stop by too!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

frogjail said:


> it says it's locked!!



Oops sorry, I locked it while I was making this post! Unlocked now!



Phoebees said:


> I'd like to stop by too!



Sounds good thank you !


----------



## cococay (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I’m going to have my boyfriend come sell if that’s okay. I think I have some things on your list that you can catalog from my island  I have to order it but I’ll let you know!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

cococay said:


> Hi! I’m going to have my boyfriend come sell if that’s okay. I think I have some things on your list that you can catalog from my island  I have to order it but I’ll let you know!



Sounds good!


----------



## jmemad (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll bring by a few things! i'm currently #10 in the queue 
White Air Conditioner, Blue Beach Chair, blue camping cot!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

Just a note to everyone: I'll be picking them up, writing down what they are (so I can update the list) and then dropping them right away.

Feel free to take it back at any time, but I recommend before you go to sell in case somebody takes your stuff!


----------



## Lil Vick (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to stop by. Bringing choco baby bear and yellow box sofa


----------



## swagdra (Apr 21, 2020)

is it okay to make multiple trips? i can bring new stuff with each trip!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

swagdra said:


> is it okay to make multiple trips? i can bring new stuff with each trip!



Yes but I ask that you re-queue so everybody can get a chance to sell their turnips .


----------



## Odette (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm in the queue


----------



## Ashland (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to stop by! I don’t have any furniture really though :-/


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come! Bringing bbq, box corner sofa, & cute chair c:


----------



## Aeris (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to stop by for one trip. =) Checking if I have anything you're after.


Bathroom Towel Rack: Gold
Book: Textbook
Pastel
Box Corner Sofa: Turqoise
Broom and Dustpan: Natural

if you still need these ones and I can find them. =)


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

I joined the queue


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

Ashland said:


> I’d love to stop by! I don’t have any furniture really though :-/



No problem, feel free to come sell anyways!


----------



## Ashland (Apr 21, 2020)

alget said:


> No problem, feel free to come sell anyways!


Okay! Thanks so much


----------



## Stefisgarden (Apr 21, 2020)

I joined the queue, have beige and pink cat towers.


----------



## jmemad (Apr 21, 2020)

Your island is LOVELY! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

jmemad said:


> Your island is LOVELY! Thank you!!!!



Thank you !


----------



## absurdbird (Apr 21, 2020)

In queue, bringing Peaches cardboard box, Navy Blue Sturdy Sewing Box, Zen cushion!


----------



## salem.bells (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love you stop by please if possible!


----------



## everyhoohoo (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to stop by, I have one of the items you are missing!


----------



## gangboy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, I am just added to the queue, I don't have the furniture but I'd love to leave a bell of 99000 for the tip.


----------



## Ashland (Apr 21, 2020)

Beautiful island!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

gangboy said:


> Hi, I am just added to the queue, I don't have the furniture but I'd love to leave a bell of 99000 for the tip.



Anything is appreciated . Trying to give back while building my catalog at the same time.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I drop by? I have some of the cute series in sky blue and aquamarine Diner pieces.

I'll bring these items over:
-Cute bed (sky blue)
-Cute Vanity (sky blue)
-Cute floor lamp (sky blue)
-Neon Diner sign (purple)


----------



## Con (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much. I just joined the queue and I am going to start looking for items you need that I have. Is it possible to make multiple trips? If not, that is ok


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks so much for this. I’m currently #6 in the queue and I have three items from your list!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

If your queue name was Krissy, it seemed like your internet connection was too slow. Please PM me and we can set something up afterwards when the connection is better!


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm sorry I don't have any of the non-struck out furniture! The code isn't working for me rn though (I'm 4)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



FreliaCrossing said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any of the non-struck out furniture! The code isn't working for me rn though (I'm 4)


wait I just saw the update nevermind! sorry!


----------



## Mike&Ike (Apr 21, 2020)

Joined the queue a few minutes ago; I have the Rattan bed in a color different from brown (looks like grey but I’m not sure as I can’t customize it yet). I also have the tapestry, but I can’t customize it also so I’m not sure if it is different from the snow pattern you already have. IGN: Margo.


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll be locking the queue in 10 minutes so that everybody who asked to come will get a chance ! Please join or re-join the queue by then if you wish to come!


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who came out! I hope you were able to make a little bit of money  I might be doing this again tomorrow while I wait for the Earth Day patch to come out. I'll re-open this thread then! Thanks again!


----------

